# Lye Grade Question



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I need to order lye again and I cannot remember what I ordered last time. I'm looking at AAA products and they have both food and technical grade, both of which can be used for soapmaking. Is one better than the other? :sigh I'm ordering the bags unless someone else knows of a better price someplace else?
Thanks!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.essentialdepot.com/

was less expensive than AAA last time I compared. I use the tech grade. My local bulk supplier shut down. 

ETA- less expensive if you have to ship and cannot buy the bag/ pail


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

If you live anywhere near a wine supply store you should call them and ask if they sell it. It is commonly used in wine production to clean everything. I buy it for about .84/lb from my local store. I imagine that is better than you can find online although I haven't looked at online prices for a while.

The catch is that you may have to buy 50lbs to get it from one of these stores.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I always buy the Technical grade, 32lbs at a time, from AAA. They are the only supplier I've ever used so I can't compare them to anyone else. But it works for me! It ships from Houston so I get it the next business day.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

With all the wineries around here I should be able to find a wine supply store! I need at least 50 pounds, and more would be better so I'd have enough to last through Christmas.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I called around, and looked online. No wine supply stores that I found carry lye, except for one and it was priced at 6 pounds for $24 bucks, and it's sale was restricted! I guess we Virginian soapers can't be trusted to not make meth with our lye so we have to order it in pay those huge shipping fees. Darn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Try chemical supply places in the larger cities in your state... there is one here in Michigan that delivers it to your doorstep if you buy at least 50 lbs, price is reasonable too.. 
Barb


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, the area that I used to live was one of the "meth capitols" and when I got it from a chemical supply store up there it cost more and I had to sign a sheet of paper and show my license and business ID and everything but it was a better price than buying online could ever be. Keep looking. I think it is sometimes sold at pool supply stores.

Call the local chemical stores and ask. If they don't sell it ask them if they know of someone who does. If you know other local soapers than you can all go in for a pallet because some of the chemical places only sell by the pallet.

Good luck.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Buying a pallet also makes your lye about half the price of picking up 50 gallon bags from AAA. You could easily charge less than AAA and still get your lye for free with the markup you could charge to others.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> Try chemical supply places in the larger cities in your state... there is one here in Michigan that delivers it to your doorstep if you buy at least 50 lbs, price is reasonable too..
> Barb


Who, Barb?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I would LOVE to get in lye by the pallet..I've run out of places to look. I tried every chemcial place in Richmond and Charlottesville I could find and also wine supply stores, pool supply stores, etc. No luck so far, so I went ahead and got 3 bags from AAA. $323 for them! yukko.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Cindi, Call this lady, her name is Darlene... she will deliver 50 lb bags to your door.... you can pay with cash or check to her... her cell 517-719-1140
or you can call the company.. Alexander chemical, they are out of Mason Michigan.... 517-676-8884


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> Cindi, Call this lady, her name is Darlene... she will deliver 50 lb bags to your door.... you can pay with cash or check to her... her cell 517-719-1140
> or you can call the company.. Alexander chemical, they are out of Mason Michigan.... 517-676-8884


Thanks, Barb.


----------

